

Interview with Alan Kay - martinkl
http://www.drdobbs.com/architecture-and-design/interview-with-alan-kay/240003442

======
mattfenwick
What an interesting read.

I'm glad there are incredibly smart people like him challenging the
programming status quo.

My favorite quote:

"I always do, not just dynamic stuff when I give a talk, but I do stuff that
I'm interacting with on-the-fly. Because that is what the computer is for.
People who don't do that either don't understand that or don't respect it."

We have major issues with creating "dumb" and "dead" programs and systems.

